# Easy to make inexpensive hydrolic grooming table



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!!! That is inginous!!!!!! not sure how to spell it but you get it! Brilliant!!!! So, I have to ask if you are....shorter...lol could you make it without the risers?


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Sure, cut the square tube risers to what length you want. The risers are for setting up the distance for what heighth you want to start or stop. If the ram is already at the heighth you want to work when extended, no risers are needed. This is still a work in progress for us. BTW Thank you for the nice compliment, but not brilliant just CHEAP!!!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow, you guys are pretty handy. Great Job!!

I see old parlor chairs on craigslist all the time. I'll have to show my hubby this. He's a pretty handy guy....I think he could do that!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I saw something similar to this on groomer talk but the person bought a motorized bottom. 

This is a very good Idea FuZ ! I showed my bf and he said he could probably ask his barber for some old seats lol . 

Is the table heavy ?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_How clever of you!! Thanks for sharing your plans with us. I need a table and a cheap one sounds good to me. Both my husband and I are pretty handy at things like that.

You are a genius!!_


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Roxy, The heaviest part would be the base and it probably weighs under 30 lbs. Never weighed the finished table, but 2 people can handle it easily, we are senior citizens and we can do it w/o any problems. Probably weighs a little more then those fold up tables that people use for yard sales now a days. It is a little bulky for one person to handle, we are thinking about possibly putting some type of wheels with locks on them on it. We were tring to be conservative with money and my hubby feels that any motorized application would be a little costly and the foot pedal works just fine for us.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Spoospirit, Glad to share our ideas and our grooming table with you. If you are handy, you won't have any problem at all making one. If you do decide to and come up with any new and improved ideas, please let us know, we are open to any new suggestions. We all know how expensive most of our pet supplies can be, and any where that we can save a little helps a lot. If you or anyone else on here do decide to put one of these together and have any questions about it at any time, please feel free to ask. And again, if you have any ideas on improvements please share with us.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

What a great idea. I lucked out in that daughter who works at petsmart napped an older one they were replacing for 20 buck donation to their charities.
It works fine so it is sitting in my sunroom.I made a nice table downstairs for grooming but now it made I see things I would like different ha ha.
OH well good thing with using what was going to dump is all it cost me was a 2x4 pc wood and a discounted tin of paint.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Mandycasey'smom, Don't you just love getting anything at a discounted price, especially, now a days, with things being as expensive as they are? We are always watching for bargains. Your donation to Petsmart sounds like a real bargain to me. Was this a regular grooming table from Petsmart, if so, what a steal.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the Info , I think I will try to make one but make it detachable some how , ( for the table top) I will think of something. ( we have no room in our apt for a table to just be in the way lol)


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Roxy, The table we made does break down into 3 pcs. The top w/angle iron (1 pc) , The flat plate w/risers (1 pc ) , The base ( 1 pc ). Can put together or take apart in 5 min. or less.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Roxy, The table we made does break down into 3 pcs. The top w/angle iron (1 pc) , The flat plate w/risers (1 pc ) , The base ( 1 pc ). Can put together or take apart in 5 min. or less.


Really !!!! that is great I thought you welded it all together , Can you take some pic when you take it down next time? I don't think I understood how you attached the table deck to the base


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Sure, but will get back to you w/i. the next few days with better instructions. We will be off to yard sales in a few, looking for bargains, then back home for some dog grooming.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank You FB!!!!!!!


----------

